# ebay Käufer macht Stress



## hardshot (9 Februar 2009)

Hallo liebe Forengemeinde,

ich habe heute erfolgreich einen Account einer Seite verkauft.
Ebay Link hier:

1150$ Bux.to Account bei eBay.de: Geschäftsverkäufe Domains (endet 09.02.09 15:57:40 MEZ)


So nun habt ihr vllt einen kleinen Einblick worum es geht.

Nun habe ich, da es mir erst später aufgefallen ist, dass noch eine Auszahlung über 131$ im Gange ist, dem Käufer geschrieben, dass ich es ihm auf sein Online Konto überweisen werde, sobald es auf meinem eintrifft.

So und auf meine Nachricht über diese Gegebenheit bekam ich prompt diese "nette" Mail:

"Das ist jawohl eine Unverschämtheit! Sie haben nichts in Ihrer Artikelbeschreibung davon erwähnt. Sie schreiben darin sogar, dass das Geld sofort abgebucht werden kann! Ich kann momentan nichts mit dem Konto anfangen, da ich nicht abbuchen kann! 

Ich gebe Ihnen also eine der nachfolgenden Möglichkeiten zur Auswahl: 

1. Sie erstatten mir den Betrag in Höhe von 303 € SOFORT auf mein PayPal-Konto zurück. 

2. Sie kontaktieren SOFORT den Support und veranlassen die Transaktion abzubrechen. 

3. Sollten Sie mit keinem der oben genannten Punkte einverstanden sein, schalte ich meinen Anwalt ein. 

Ich will noch heute Abend bis 22 Uhr telefonisch unter *---------HANDYNUMMER-----------*von Ihnen kontaktiert werden, ansonsten ziehe ich sofort die 3. Möglichkeit vor! 

Mfg"


Nun ist meine Frage, was ich nun tun kann.
Ist er im Recht? Oder brauche ich mir keine Sorgen zu machen, da er ja geboten hat und somit meiner Klausel über keine Garantie und Gewährleistung zugestimmt hat?


Wäre sehr froh, wenn mir jemand schnell eine umfangreiche und helfende Antwort geben kann.


Beste Grüße,
Arne


----------



## webwatcher (9 Februar 2009)

*AW: ebay Käufer macht Stress*



hardshot schrieb:


> Wäre sehr froh, wenn mir jemand schnell eine umfangreiche und helfende Antwort geben kann



Es sollte bekannt sein, dass auf Grund des  Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetzes keine 
persönliche Rechtsberatung erfolgen darf.


----------



## hardshot (9 Februar 2009)

*AW: ebay Käufer macht Stress*

Soll auch keine Rechtsberatung sein.
Daas ist mir klar, dass das nicht möglich ist nach dem Gesetz.

Ich möchte auch nur eine "Meinung" einholen. Muss doch irgendwie gehen.


----------



## webwatcher (9 Februar 2009)

*AW: ebay Käufer macht Stress*

geht nicht. Auch noch so phantasievolle Umschreibungen schützen nicht vor Abmahnungen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 Februar 2009)

*AW: ebay Käufer macht Stress*



> Bux.to, Ltd., 8 Copthall, Roseau Valley 00152, Commonwealth of Dominica




nicht mal mit der Kneifzange würde ich einen Anbieter mit dieser Adresse in irgendeiner Form anfassen...

Aber das wurde ja nicht gefragt


----------

